# 1 egg transplanted or 2 im confused dont no wat to do please HELP !!!



## missy86 (Jun 1, 2012)

hello everyone.. 
I'm a Little confused and dint no wat to do! 
the clinic I'm at has said they only suggest having one egg put in but Ive heard of women having two.....
I'm really confused as to which is better and why?? 
i, like most obviously want my treatment to work first time round Wat does everyone think is the better option HELP please...
love Missy xxx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Missy, deciding how many embryos to put back is a very personal and big decision to make and only you can decide what is best for you. Putting two back means there is a higher chance of twins, I had two 5 day blasts put back have beautiful twin girls. Having said that putting one back can also result in twins if it splits. My dh&i were always adamant about having 2 put back and we were prepared for the news that we could be having twins. It's a big decision to make so you should give it some serious thought. Good luck with what ever decision you make xxx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hello missy86 xxx 
i agree with what emnige said xxxx 
personaly me and my husband as also adamant that were haveing two put back in the way we look at it perosnaly is that we would rather two put back and walk away with one than have one pput back and walk away with none xxx we know that with two theres a higher risk of twins or more but we also know that if we walk away with two or three it  meens we have two or three blessings  xxx 
i think maby you should sit down with a peice of paper and write maby prs and cons of haveing one or two put back and see how you feel after xxxx 
good luck with what you choose  xxx


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi missy, it may be worth googling " one at a time" website that discusses twin risks more. I also think it may be that you need to wait until you know how many embryos you have quality etc, as this may influence your decision. For example if you have top grade blasts, and option to freeze you may have one tf this time, in the knowledge you could have a FET later if this cycle were unsuccessfull. You can see from my signature that we had one blast tf first resulting in dd, this time we had 2 blasts left on ET day... As they weren't keen on only freezing one we opted to have both put back , and are now having twins. 

I will also add, that single embryo transfer is a reccomendation, not the law or anything, so the decision is ultimately yours, the clinic will probably be more accepting of your decision if they can see you have done some independent research! 

Good luck with your cycle. X


----------



## missy86 (Jun 1, 2012)

wow congrates ladies how lovely to be blessed with twins  
thank u all for Ur advice, i will sit down and think about it long and hard as it is such a big decision to make..
my db and i have spoke about it and he thinks if they last the 5 days then just have 1 in if its day 3or less then go for 2,
I'm just not sure as Ive said i only want to do this once and like most would rather have 2 gorgeous babies then none! 
only having one egg in if it fails i will end up with none   i will look it up and do some research and try to come to a decision.
thank u all so much for taking the time to answer my question

good luck to all u beautiful ladies xxx


----------



## Pepper07 (Jun 1, 2012)

We are also trying to decide on 1 or 2 but we have decided to wait until we find out the quality of the embryos first and then take it from there. I had 2 put back in on my first cycle and I have one beautiful DD! So i think i'm swaying to having two but we will see...

Keep me posted and let me know what you decide x Good Luck xx


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Hun
I was told to only have 1 i fought for 2 and my god i put up a good fight just as well as i have a DS and if they had only put 1 back i might not have such a positive story xxx im a twin we have 12 sets of twins in just my side of family but id rather have twins than a BFN!!!


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

What Tam said - I'd rather have twins than a BFN.

Also....interestingly enough....I have been talking to another egg sharer who stated 2 should be put back..but on the day of transfer they had pressure placed on them to go with 1. "Apparently" clinics are not allowed more than 10% of live births in a year being multiples. Not sure how true that stat is though.


----------

